# Canon releases Q3 2021 financials, and lets us know 2 more RF lenses are coming this year



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 28, 2021)

> Canon has released its financial report for Q3 of 2021. All things considered, Canon will be pretty close to achieving projected sales numbers, with only a small drop to their sales projections due to the global chip shortage.
> It also looks like we’ll see two more RF lenses announced in 2021 according to Canon’s presentation materials. There are currently 24 RF mount lenses including the RF 5.2mm f/2.8L Dual Lens Fisheye.
> Imaging-Cameras
> The camera market remained solid thanks to the strength of personal consumption, particularly in Europe and the United States, and the launch of new full-frame mirrorless cameras by each company stimulated the need for high-quality image expression. However, due to the global shortage of parts, the size of this year’s market is now projected to be 5.9 million units, 100 thousand units fewer than in our previous projection. Similarly, we expect our own unit sales to be 2.95 million units, 50 thousand units fewer than in our previous projection.
> As...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 28, 2021)

Those are some pretty accurate predictions


----------



## ColinJR (Oct 28, 2021)

Fingers crossed that the other two lenses are the much rumored 14mm and 24mm tilt-shifts! I would LOVE a new 24mm...


----------



## VadaPhoto (Oct 28, 2021)

35L and 135L please!


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 28, 2021)

I'd prefer a 20-200mm(or so) f4L(or else f5.6L) lens with large max. magnification at 200mm, so that I'd have a top-quality single lens for comfortable travel and close-up use. But I have a feeling that it won't happen any time soon (or ever) - sigh!


----------



## MartinVLC (Oct 28, 2021)

I would love to see that compact 28-70mm F 2.8 NON L-lense of the patent posted a short time ago, but I guess if that one is coming it´s going to be next year. There is not a single affordable (less than 1500 $/€) fast standard zoom for the RF-mount so far.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 28, 2021)

ColinJR said:


> Fingers crossed that the other two lenses are the much rumored 14mm and 24mm tilt-shifts! I would LOVE a new 24mm...


Me bigly want 14 TS


----------



## Quentin (Oct 28, 2021)

Please finally bring the 10-24 so I can sell my last EF lens...


----------



## alexvaltchev (Oct 28, 2021)

YES PLEASE! 35mm 1.2 and 135mm 1.4


----------



## dlee13 (Oct 28, 2021)

Be interesting what they are! I feel like 24mm, 35mm f/1.2 and 135mm seem most likely.


----------



## john1970 (Oct 28, 2021)

I would be thrilled to see a 35 mm f1.2L and 500 mm f4L announced only because those are the last to lens I would buy for the RF system.


----------



## landscaper (Oct 28, 2021)

Please Canon Give us the 14mm and 24mm RF Mount 
Tilt Shift Lenses along with 

R5s High Resolution 100 megapixel Body


----------



## unfocused (Oct 29, 2021)

No mention of new bodies. Could mean rumors are wrong or Canon not wanting to tip their hand. Big whites are overdue and would be appropriate for the R3. Or they may be focusing on additional consumer lenses given how successful they’ve been.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 29, 2021)

Not my desire, but my guess:

Canon RF 18-45mm f/4-5.6 IS STM
Canon RF 24mm f/1.8 IS STM Macro


----------



## john1970 (Oct 29, 2021)

I still think an announcement of one new big white (300 mm f2.8 or 500 mm f4) would make sense on or around the R3 launch date. My fingers are crossed for 500 mm f4.


----------



## Juangrande (Oct 29, 2021)

alexvaltchev said:


> YES PLEASE! 35mm 1.2 and 135mm 1.4


Those are my next two planned upgrades.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 29, 2021)

MartinVLC said:


> I would love to see that compact 28-70mm F 2.8 NON L-lense of the patent posted a short time ago, but I guess if that one is coming it´s going to be next year. There is not a single affordable (less than 1500 $/€) fast standard zoom for the RF-mount so far.


Adapted EF lenses are still perfect for R mount and are very reasonably priced especially in the second hand market. I have 5 EF lenses that I am not planning to replace with RF - where a replacement exists. The control ring is great for some but I am still not using it yet

Given that the RF 400/600mm lenses have been released, I would seem logical to me that the 500/800mm (maybe 300mm) would be released next before the winter olympics starting 4-Feb-2022.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 29, 2021)

Quentin said:


> Please finally bring the 10-24 so I can sell my last EF lens...


how would you handle filters for the 10-24mm? It would be great if the RF10-24mm included drop in filters for CPL/ND.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 29, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Not my desire, but my guess:
> 
> Canon RF 18-45mm f/4-5.6 IS STM
> Canon RF 24mm f/1.8 IS STM Macro


At least that way, we would know what the 18-45 is all about (APS-C or Full Frame). Actually, I'd be at least mildly interested in a 24mm f1.8 if it's another bargain RF lens.


----------



## LogicExtremist (Oct 29, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Not my desire, but my guess:
> 
> Canon RF 18-45mm f/4-5.6 IS STM
> Canon RF 24mm f/1.8 IS STM Macro


I suspect (pure speculation) that the Canon RF 24mm f/1.8 IS STM Macro won't be too far away, it's a popular focal length, currently missing from the available primes.


----------



## mccasi (Oct 29, 2021)

As I’ve written many times: not much Astro love going on, wide angle fast prime ala 20 1.4L, 24 1.4L or the fabled 14-21 f2 zoom which I would buy in a heartbeat


----------



## EricN (Oct 29, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Not my desire, but my guess:
> 
> Canon RF 18-45mm f/4-5.6 IS STM
> Canon RF 24mm f/1.8 IS STM Macro


What's your desire?


----------



## LogicExtremist (Oct 29, 2021)

EricN said:


> What's your desire?


Lucifer Morningstar, is that you lol?


----------



## Sorosuub (Oct 29, 2021)

What is taking so long for the new 35L?


----------



## John Wilde (Oct 30, 2021)

unfocused said:


> No mention of new bodies.



They give them a vague mention:

"Going forward as well, we will effectively introduce new camera bodies and lenses..."


----------



## AJ (Oct 30, 2021)

unfocused said:


> No mention of new bodies.


Yeah it's been pretty quiet on the R, RP replacements and possible R7. It'd be nice to know more, especially in the wake of Sony
s a7.4
Edit to add: if the 18-45 does indeed come out this year, as Neuro suggests, then that may shed some light on Canon's plans for crop R-mount cameras, if any.


----------



## Finn (Oct 31, 2021)

20mm f/1.X prime with astro quality performance.


----------



## navastronia (Oct 31, 2021)

Sorosuub said:


> What is taking so long for the new 35L?



The old EF 35/1.4 L II isn't that old, for one thing.


----------



## Sorosuub (Oct 31, 2021)

navastronia said:


> The old EF 35/1.4 L II isn't that old, for one thing.


It was released in 2015. That feels pretty old?


----------



## navastronia (Oct 31, 2021)

Sorosuub said:


> It was released in 2015. That feels pretty old?


Not by past standards. The 70-200 2.8L IS USM was released in 2001, the II in 2010, and the III in 2018. That's a spread of 8 and then 9 years.


----------



## GoldWing (Oct 31, 2021)

All these lenses for a 20MP sports flagship when Nikon is already at 45.7MP. Canon can make all the lenses they want....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2021)

EricN said:


> What's your desire?


I’d like an RF TS-E 14mm that accepts the EF adapter’s drop-in filters.


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 1, 2021)

SwissFrank said:


> PLEASE 35mm 0.95 and 135/1.0DS


Meh. Canon should release a 50mm f/0.7


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 1, 2021)

Wanted: RF 135mm

Who the hell am I kidding.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 2, 2021)

unfocused said:


> No mention of new bodies. Could mean rumors are wrong or Canon not wanting to tip their hand. Big whites are overdue and would be appropriate for the R3. Or they may be focusing on additional consumer lenses given how successful they’ve been.


Canon registered two new cameras we just do not know what they are


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 2, 2021)

GoldWing said:


> All these lenses for a 20MP sports flagship when Nikon is already at 45.7MP. Canon can make all the lenses they want....


Canon already has a 45 MP camera that shoots 20 FPS


----------



## GoldWing (Nov 2, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Canon already has a 45 MP camera that shoots 20 FPS


Yes but it's not for sports and is not well suited for big whites or ergonomics vertical to horizontal. Would prefer two CFExpress for workflow with two 512 and or 1TB cards. The R5 blooms in direct sun, Canon needs to address this for a sports camera for those of who shoot outdoors and and into stadium lighting.


----------



## BBarn (Nov 12, 2021)

Seems there will be two more lenses announced this year. Unless they are including the two converters in the total of 26. Only a month and a half left in the year.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2021)

BBarn said:


> Seems there will be two more lenses announced this year. Unless they are including the two converters in the total of 26. Only a month and a half left in the year.


I believe in the EF lineup, teleconverters were considered (and counted) as lenses. On the canon USA website, when you filter by RF lenses the extenders are on the list.


----------



## gruhl28 (Nov 12, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Not my desire, but my guess:
> 
> Canon RF 18-45mm f/4-5.6 IS STM
> Canon RF 24mm f/1.8 IS STM Macro


Just curious, why do you think an 18-45mm f/4-5.6 is likely? That would be an unusual range for FF. Are you thinking there's going to be an APS-C RF body soon? I don't remember what opinion you've expressed on that before.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2021)

gruhl28 said:


> Just curious, why do you think an 18-45mm f/4-5.6 is likely? That would be an unusual range for FF. Are you thinking there's going to be an APS-C RF body soon? I don't remember what opinion you've expressed on that before.


I think it's likely because it appears on the leaked image/screenshot of Canon's RF lens roadmap. Personally, I don't think we'll see an APS-C EOS R for several reasons. An inexpensive 18-45mm FF lens would be a good budget UWA zoom option for the RF system, and by starting at 18mm perhaps have a significant number of people buy both the 16/2.8 and the 18-45.


----------

